# Oh My Gaaaawd!!



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sooooooo excited!!!!!!

Remeber the bunnies in [email protected] that didn't sell so went up for adoption?? well we went in tonight to get a hammie cage (another story) and they had gone 

....or so I thought!! went to the rescue hutches at the back and two where there!!!! I asked the sex and .... dum duuumduuuuuum! they are both females!!!

OH thinks I shouldn't have one yet but I argued that now is the best timne whilst Im off andthat it is my house.. He said I have too much on with my essay and Christams so we made a pact...

As soon as I've done the written part to my assignment, we can go and get the one I wanted!!!!

As she cannot be reserved, I kindly asked the man in the store if he could tell anyone that enquired that she is agressive or has Rabies or something lol He told me to get typing and that he isn't in after tomorrow and would love to see me get there as soon as to get her 

So if anyone is in the area and wants to stand guard for me.. feel free


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow. That's wonderful news. Well done.
Jacqui x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

If she is still there...... eek!!!

I stayed up until 1am doing more of my essay  nailed the intro, now onto the main body!!!

Wish me luck :bored:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Good luck!!!


Thanks, going to need it I think!! If she is gone and I've done my essay, Im not talking to OH til next Feb at the earliest


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Thanks, going to need it I think!! If she is gone and I've done my essay, Im not talking to OH til next Feb at the earliest


I'd give him the silent treatment a lot longer than that if it was me.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I'd give him the silent treatment a lot longer than that if it was me.


oh trust me... It will be for a loooooong time


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Was she there? Pickies


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Was she there? Pickies


This was last night hun, wish I had taken one!!! busting a gut to get this essay done  praying she is still there


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

how is the essay coming along??


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> how is the essay coming along??


Done my big intro, went way over the recommended 300 words, was 688! ops! just cracking on with the main body now but it is not as straight forward as sitting and typing  spent quite a while planning it and finding some tasty quotes. Main body needs to be a min of 1700 but my mom has just texted to ask if my daughter can stay another night so I have more typing time!

Gonna suggest to OH we get her tonight so that she has time to settle before my daughter gets back


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Just go get her and say she escaped [email protected] and found her way to you since she "knew" you wanted her so much.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yeah sod the essay and go get that bunny!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, don't delay! Go get that bunny! Especially at this time of year it's bound to get snapped up and most likely end up as a Xmas present for a kid who will be fed up with it by January


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Definitely dont delay getting the bunny!! sod the essay for now! (good luck with your essay too btw)

It'd be a shame for the bunny to become some kids xmas present!  you would give her a fab home so she just _*HAS*_ to go to you


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

NEED NEWS!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

OK, here is the update... Please don't all jump on me at once, feel bad enough as it is :crying: I shall leave the font black so it is easy to read, but only this once 

I went [email protected] to get said rabbit. Only when I had got all the things I needed, the man came over to inform me that they MUST go as a pair. I tried to get around it saying they may end up fighting anyway and you will have a rabbit back on your hands or worse, one dumped, he totally agreed but the manager would not budge. They most probably just wanted to get rid of them both

So I got OH to come in (he refused to enter the store and made me promise to come out with one) and we pretty much had a domestic in the shop, I was on the edge of tears as I was mortified. I saw reason in the end as he pointed out I will be trippling my costs and 3 rabbits in a 2 up 2 down house just isn't fair on anyone. We were in there for ages, all the staff seemed to move to the other end of the shop lol... So, I had to walk away 

As we were leaving, I spotted a stuning lop eared girl, she is so small and runty. OH asked me what was up with her as she just looked 'scabby' and 'ill' compared to the others, she was in with 3 others, I think they were all Dutch and were much bigger....(I think you know where I am going with this)

I had a hold as OH made a run for the car. She was just so tiny compared to the rest, I could feel her ribs and I had stood watching her for a while before I asked about her, she couldn't get to the water as the others just pushed her out the way.... I have ended up bringing her home.

I feel so guilty for leaving the bigger two and for putting money back into bunny farming (even the man at the shop knew where I was coming from in not wanting to put my money into it and that I really wanted to adopt and put the money into the adoption facility) I actually felt sick with guilt on the way home :crying:

I can't get over how tiny she is compared to all the others, she shouldn't have been in with them. She is really smelly too so todays job is to give her a clean up. She is so tiny and precious she has been nicknamed 'Baby' until daughter comes home and gives her a proper name (as I promised she could) when I can catch her, she really enjoys storkes. I had her on my knee last night and she almost fell asleep as I stroked behind her ears


I walk past many rabbits when we go [email protected] for supplies and they are all cute and I'm sure everyone of us has been tempted at times but walked away. When I saw baby last night it was a little more than her just being 'cute' (if not scruffy looking!) she just didn't seem right in that cage with the others and I didn't like it.I feel bad for putting money in the last place I would ever want it to go, but at the same time, I am glad I can give her a warm, loving home and get her looking like she should.


----------



## Gil3987 (Aug 1, 2008)

They should have told you about them having to go as a pair when you first enquired.

I see where u are coming from with the money thing but i think u did a good thing it is almost like you have rescued that wee bunny.

so what colour is she then? we need a pic!!!

Gill
x


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gil3987 said:


> They should have told you about them having to go as a pair when you first enquired.
> 
> I see where u are coming from with the money thing but i think u did a good thing it is almost like you have rescued that wee bunny.
> 
> ...


Thank you  OH tried to make me feel better by saying the same, although the money went to a bad place it is better she came with us than stayed there.. I think even the bloke working there was annoyed that they had to go as a pair..

She looks just like Spudsmummy's Buzz. I shall get some pics for you.. It is hard to show you how teeny and skinny she is as she has lots of fluffy fur and I can't really put her by Chetser to 'compare' but I shall get snapping today and upload tonight


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

You've given a wee rabbit a loving home. Goodness knows what kind of home it would have ended up with had you not found her. Don't beat yourself up. You did a good thing. She sounds precious. Can't wait to see photos.
Jacqui


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> You've given a wee rabbit a loving home. Goodness knows what kind of home it would have ended up with had you not found her. Don't beat yourself up. You did a good thing. She sounds precious. Can't wait to see photos.
> Jacqui


Do you know, I have been saying she is 'precious' lol! like a dainty princess, a smelly one, but dainty all the same


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

as someone else said, they should of told you they go as a pair. but at least you homed a rabbit, and we cant wait to see pics of her,xxxxxx


----------



## lugee (Sep 14, 2009)

You went with your heart, and in my opinion your hearts usually right!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

What you going to name her?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Its a shame you gave pets at home money to carry on supporting the very business that breed these poor buns when there are huge waiting lists at rescues for buns that have no-where to go and goodness knows what will happen to them  but it was your decision and you have a bun you want at least she will have a nice home.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

hey Tink the other rabbit have probably been humping her which is why shes smelly. She would probably be greatful of a bath. I wish these places understood how complex rabbit behaviours are, then they would never mix litters. I hope she is physically sound, I would take her to the vets for a good examination and jabs asap. tell them she was the runt and make sure they listen to her chest properly.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

crofty said:


> Its a shame you gave pets at home money to carry on supporting the very business that breed these poor buns when there are huge waiting lists at rescues for buns that have no-where to go and goodness knows what will happen to them  but it was your decision and you have a bun you want at least she will have a nice home.


I don't want to re-repeat my reasoning as my initial post was pretty long. Yes I do regret the fact my money has gone back into farming but that is my only regret. Unless laws are changed, it is not something we will ever stop. whether it is big companies doing it or clueless back yard breeders. it is a sad fact. If I didn't do it, someone else would have so either way, they get their money

The rabbit I went to get was only in the adoption part on a technicality, they were also [email protected] fodder. When I got to the till I made my feelings clear (infront of other customers) that I hate where my money is going and that I would much prefer it to have gone to the adoption centre, I did actually ask if this can be done but obviously they said no.

Like I said, I have walked past many 'cute' rabbits when I have been in there but never even considered buying one. This was different due to her conditions, I would rather she came with me where she can be cleaned up and fed and watered properly than to go to someone that hasn't got the first idea and would shove her in a hutch at the bottom of the garden. 

I could have easily come back and said she is the one from the adoption section but I have decided to be honest and upfront to you all about where she has come from. If anything, this surely highlights the crappy conditions they live in?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> hey Tink the other rabbit have probably been humping her which is why shes smelly. She would probably be greatful of a bath. I wish these places understood how complex rabbit behaviours are, then they would never mix litters. I hope she is physically sound, I would take her to the vets for a good examination and jabs asap. tell them she was the runt and make sure they listen to her chest properly.


Thanks hun, I intend to get her to the vets as soon as we can next week for a check up.

We went into the store on Mon and there were no rabbits in at all. We went in Tue and they were in. Now, I don't believe that she has got in this state in one day, the smell is pretty bad and she is totally yellow on her underside, also some of her whiskers look like they have been chewed at or bitten off.

I really think that she was the runt they didn't think would live, she has, and they have decided to chance her in the store


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> I don't want to re-repeat my reasoning as my initial post was pretty long. Yes I do regret the fact my money has gone back into farming but that is my only regret. Unless laws are changed, it is not something we will ever stop. whether it is big companies doing it or clueless back yard breeders. it is a sad fact. If I didn't do it, someone else would have so either way, they get their money
> 
> The rabbit I went to get was only in the adoption part on a technicality, they were also [email protected] fodder. When I got to the till I made my feelings clear (infront of other customers) that I hate where my money is going and that I would much prefer it to have gone to the adoption centre, I did actually ask if this can be done but obviously they said no.
> 
> ...


I'm not having a go at you im just saying its a shame because there are so many rescue buns desperate for nice homes right now and rescues cant take them because they are so full. Good luck with her.


----------

